# Miyota 9015/90S5: opinions.



## robruf (Jul 25, 2017)

What do you think of these two movements? The 90S5 seems to be the exact same copy of the 9015, but with an open escapement for a skeleton design lovers.

Opinions? Does anyone have/has anyone ever had one of those?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Mixed messages as far as I can make out when these movements are compared with Swiss equivalents. It does seem though that there is nothing basically problematic with either the 90S5 or the 9015, and now, in 2017, we should begin to find out how well these two Japanese movements have fared in long-term use.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Both very good movements very reliable and excellent timekeepers.

But they do need to be kept serviced.

The balance staff can wear if the end jewels are not kept lubricated, probably down to a softer material used.


----------

